# Need Idea's For Micro Grow Box??



## 69:) (Dec 7, 2007)

I was thinking about using an old surround sound box i got laying around but its small im only tryin to grow two Micro plants but its only like 16 inches tall and 6 inches wide and 10 long i think it will work just got to keep them small im only going to let them veg for like 2-3 weeks so their about 6 inches tall think it will work ive seen pic of micro grows but have NO idea how to do them this is my 1st time growing indoors but ive grown for many years outdoors what do yall think??? Too Small?? oh yeah and the light is going off to the side like in the pic Below 

View attachment pp.bmp


----------



## KaptainKronic (Dec 7, 2007)

You can always use an old night stand or dresser and convert that into a micro-box. I've seen a few people use both and they work really well. Very inconspicuous.


----------



## Mutt (Dec 7, 2007)

whats your intent, veg for cuttings for next grow season or flower in cab?


----------



## pyroguy (Dec 7, 2007)

i wish i had a camera. my veg box is 24 wide by 18 deep by 26 high and i have a dwc setup in there. its a little dresser/night stand i took out all the drawers out and connected all the faces to a board and then to get it to look a thought it was just there i put mody clips in top and bottom. if that didnt make sense look for an old house speaker on craigs list or something. om not to good with the words.lol.


----------



## laylow6988 (Dec 11, 2007)

Something that small... ok we got 16 inches tall. Is that measured on the inside or do we have a combined loss of an inch? And a lil pot... whew:confused2: I guess a 4" tall pot? Ok so we are down to... 11 inches of grow room. Now for a light. A small cfl, you are asking for another 4 inches for mounting and plant distance of a hair. in 7 inches... I think not man. A flowering plant can grow feet taller in the couple of months before harvest. And you have to get a strain that is good to be short if you wanted to flower at 6 inches. I had a plant I threw in the flowering room and it would not flower until it was ready. Took like a month in 12/12 to get HIM to show preflowers :hitchair: KILL THE MALES!!!

Now... as I say in other posts. I could be wrong. There are lots of things out there going on that I have no clue about. Maybe out there is a guy growing hundreds of 7 inch plants a year? Who knows? I'm just sayin that you are probably better off listening to KK and Pyro.
 It would be ok to turn that into a clone room. Easy to keep warm, a small light will do it for clones anyway. If you are gonna grow a mother you needs more space. Or, you could clone your clones and then clone them. Just keep cloning and flowering. You'll just be screwed if your clones die. All you need is another room and you can harvest... hell... every 3 months if you get it 
right.  
:holysheep:


----------



## umbra (Dec 11, 2007)

You can only take a clone of a clone for so long. 5x is my record then serious degradation to the genes begins, output slows and so does the quality. And I would never use such plants for breeding. Just my .02


----------



## laylow6988 (Dec 12, 2007)

umbra said:
			
		

> You can only take a clone of a clone for so long. 5x is my record then serious degradation to the genes begins, output slows and so does the quality. And I would never use such plants for breeding. Just my .02


 

After 5 times you notice a decline huh? I never knew that. I never tried cloning a clone. I just read in Jorge Cervantez's latest "Grow Bible" he says that he knows of people who have taken clones of clones over 20 times and "there has been no apparent breakdown in the potency or vigor of the clone" 

He does say that a clone will grow 25% smaller than a F1 hybrid. But as far as he tells it unless the mother plant is in poor health the clones should be as healthy as the last one. Has anyone else noticed a decrease in performance cloning clones more than a few times?


----------

